# May I have your help with what should I do to immigrate?



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi,

May I have your help with what should I do to immigrate?

My profile:

- Graduate in management of information technology
- 9 years of experience with recommendation letters
- PTE 80 in all bands score
- Computer network and system engineer by australia computer society


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Look at the sticky at the top of the page called "How Express Entry Works" and go from there.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, and the only English test accepted by the government of Canada is IELTS


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Looked at sticky in the top of forum, there`s a video. I know how express entry works in parts. I wonder if someone experienced could give me an smart advise like... oh, I recommend you go studying and get pgwp or I recommend you take vacation in Canada to have more chances to be invited by express entry..

What would you recommend to make ir worth immigrating to canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mrIgor said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I have your help with what should I do to immigrate?
> 
> ...



Did you even consider checking the GoC website before asking here?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mrIgor said:


> Looked at sticky in the top of forum, there`s a video. I know how express entry works in parts. I wonder if someone experienced could give me an smart advise like... oh, I recommend you go studying and get pgwp or I recommend you take vacation in Canada to have more chances to be invited by express entry..


You can't figure this out for yourself? See which possible routes you qualify for and apply.





> What would you recommend to make ir worth immigrating to canada?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

You are not helping


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mrIgor said:


> You are not helping



And you are not helping yourself.


----------

